# Ripoffs Holsters and Pouches are no more!



## Hatinthering (Aug 11, 2006)

I just wanted to let everyone know that Reeline, the manufacturer of Ripoffs brand holsters and equipment pouches is going out of business. I just completed an order with Greg at Brightguy.com for holsters for my HDS 45XRGT and Motorola Razr phone and was clued into this info. So, I called the company and inquired about their demise and was told it was true. This company made excellent gear and employed American workers in an American factory. Its a shame that they have to go under. So, if you are looking for a high quality holster for your light, you might want to search vendors that sell Ripoffs brand gear and grab one quick.

Here's Ripoffs website address: http://www.ripoffs.com/

Rob


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey there Hat, what model did you order for your HDS? I'll probably get one of the Concealco holsters for mine, but it would be nice to have a few alternatives.


Cheers - CFU


----------



## Hatinthering (Aug 11, 2006)

CFU -
I have the 42 XRGT model (sorry about the typo in my original)...
Its a fantastic light... I'll post a few photos of the light and Ripoffs holster as soon as I receive the holster from brightguy.com...

Rob


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Aug 11, 2006)

s'ok...I've found it after rumaging around on their site...

http://www.ripoffs.com/datasheets/co192/co192.html

Not a bad option if you are wearing tracky bottoms or pants/shorts without belt loops. May have to get one before they are gone.


CFU


----------



## Burgess (Aug 11, 2006)

So sad about RipOffs going outta' business.







They make great, fine-quality holsters.

Such an incredibly wide variety, also.


But (couple months ago), i was AMAZED that i could not ORDER from their WEBSITE !

Sent 'em an e-mail, and they provided me with several on-line dealers. But NONE of 'em carried the Full Range of items.

Very Frustrating, indeed ! ! ! Sad, too.


Hope somebody buys the company, and gives it better distribution. 

Their products deserve to continue.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Aug 11, 2006)

> Sent 'em an e-mail, and they provided me with several on-line dealers. But NONE of 'em carried the Full Range of items.


 

Just been searching for the 'CO-192' holster for my HDS from online stores...nobody seems to have it.





Us HDS owners should be shown more love dammit!






CFU


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree it's sad to see them going under. But if it resurfaces under a different owner, I think you can expect to see a "Made in China" tag on their products.



Burgess said:


> Hope somebody buys the company, and gives it better distribution.
> 
> Their products deserve to continue.


----------



## Hatinthering (Aug 11, 2006)

Burgess - I totally agree... it's a shame that quality is being trumped by inexpensive, lesser quality gear... 
I also had a real hard time ordering their products, so maybe their marketing effort wasn't up to snuff. When I called to inquire about ordering the CO-192 holster for my HDS B42XRGT, I was given a few dealers to call by a very helpful service rep, but he said that they would not sell directly so as not to cut into their dealers action.

CFU - I ordered my CO-192 holster from Greg at brightguy.com over a month ago. He said it would take a while to get it, and it sure did. I called a few other places and no one had that model in stock. I'm not sure if it's too late to order any now or not.

Brighteyez - When I talked to the Ripoffs service rep today, she said that they had a few buyers that were interested in the company, but that a couple had dropped out when they found out they couldn't take the company "overseas". Maybe thats a stipulation in the sales contract that the company stays in this country. Sounds like a righteous company to me...

Rob


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Aug 11, 2006)

Cheers Hat.





Will fire off an email to him in a bit.


CFU


----------



## gchand (Aug 11, 2006)

In the past, I have ordered Ripoffs products from holsterdepot.com - their 
website still indicates that they carry Ripoffs products, so they might be a 
source to try.

George


----------



## Illumination (Sep 15, 2006)

*Goodbye Ripoffs*

After 28 1/2 years, Reeline Company, the maker of Ripoffs Holsters is closing its doors.
http://www.ripoffs.com/​I dont know the details, but I'd bet big money that it is competition from cheap junk holsters from China...

Who else has such a good selection of flashlight holsters???


----------



## frisco (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye Ripoffs*

Sad.... I love RipOffs.... that metal clip is the best!

frisco


----------



## Trashman (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye Ripoffs*

I believe they're located in San Dimas, CA (would you believe, the same city where Louis Vuiton is made? It's true!), which is right down the street from me. (I live about a mile from the San Dimas/Covina border. I guess the one Ripoffs holster that I own will become a piece of history, now.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Goodbye Ripoffs*



frisco said:


> Sad.... I love RipOffs.... that metal clip is the best!
> 
> frisco



Yup, the best clip ever. Will not fall off of a belt, and works on pockets and backpacks too.

I would highly recommend that people try to find a CO series holster at a dealer that fits a light they own. Worth having.

Here is what I was told by a long time Ripoffs dealer. The owners/ founders of the company are retiring. They would have preferred to sell the company and see it continue. A contingency of the sale was that the company remain in the US and material sources and production remain in the US.

No takers. Apparently the current owners are willing to turn down a chunk of cash and keep their principals intact. Very admirable.

Mark


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Sep 15, 2006)

> Apparently the current owners are willing to turn down a chunk of cash and keep their principals intact. Very admirable.


 
Wow! More power to them - People with genuine principles are a rarity in this day and age.


I hope they enjoy their retirement.


CFU


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Well people you know whos' fault this is? Ours. I mean Americans as a whole. This is what happens when we constantly buy products made in China and the like. We cut our own throats. Now some of you at least will understand why I constantly ask where a product is made when a it comes out. I want to avoid doing things like this to my fellow Americans - causing their employer to go out of business and put them out of a job. It's very frustrating to see this.....


----------



## hayhauler (Sep 17, 2006)

I do care about the quality of the things I buy. I like to buy USA. I've been looking for some good holsters and belt pouches for a while, I don't see the quality marketed. I care where it's made, but more than anything else I care if it is a quality item that will last. I think the things made here usually come closer to filling that bill, but you've got to let people know it's there.


----------



## KDOG3 (Sep 19, 2006)

I must add that I'm not against purchasing items made in other countries - it just depends on what country its being manufactured in. I like to try to buy things made in US first, then countries that have friendly relations to the US. I try to avoid buying from what *I* feel are hostile nations, China, Iran, Vietnam, France, etc... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LowBat (Oct 3, 2006)

Crap!

They are (were) the best holster pouch makers out there. This really sucks.


R.I.P. _offs_


----------



## marcspar (Oct 3, 2006)

They should try to go for an employee buy-out. This is the perfect situation for such a thing.

Marc


----------



## LowBat (Dec 24, 2006)

Just when I stocked up on Ripoffs holsters... 


_Ripoffs® Suppliers and Customers:

GOOD NEWS! U.S. ARMOR CORPORATION has purchased the TRADEMARKS, tooling, and patterns to manufacture and market the Ripoffs® line of products. Dawn and Ken Pepping, the founders of Ripoffs ®, made the decision to sell the rights to US Armor after an overwhelming response from customers requesting that Ripoffs® products remain in the marketplace.

U.S. ARMOR CORPORATION is a highly-respected leader in the personal Body Armor Industry with an unblemished history of producing high-performance, quality personal Body Armor, and other related law enforcement protective equipment for over 20 years in their California and Pennsylvania facilities. We will now produce Ripoffs® in a separate division of U.S. Armor Corporation established for this purpose.

Ken and Dawn Pepping have agreed to consult in the initial set-up and assist US Armor in getting started on the right track. The Ripoffs® Division of US Armor will continue to produce a broad selection of holsters for cameras, cell phones, radios, pagers, tools, flashlights, and fishing. We plan to maintain the same high quality construction and durability that has made the Ripoffs® name world famous! And, of course, all our products will continue to be MADE IN AMERICA from American manufactured materials.

We are counting on your help to keep the Ripoffs® brand alive and growing! As we begin initial 
production, we will focus on those "best-selling" models that are the staples of the product mix. Therefore, we would appreciate your input on the models which best fit your particular needs. This will help us in our selection for production. As we get caught up on demand for the best selling items in the Ripoffs® line, we will begin to expand production until the full line is again available.

Please feel free to contact me or my assistant, Mary Schmitt, anytime with orders or to let us know how the Ripoffs® Division of U.S. Armor Corporation can help you.

Sincerely,

Greg Stern
General Manager
Pennsylvania Divisions of U.S. Armor Corporation_


----------



## karlthev (Dec 24, 2006)

This a great piece of news!!! Happy Holidays!


Karl


----------



## Mad1 (Dec 24, 2006)

Maybe they have gone out of buisness because they are a ripoff. :laughing:


----------



## Burgess (Dec 24, 2006)

Great News !

Thank you for bringing this to our attention.


And thank you to _U.S. ARMOR CORPORATION , also._














(that's supposed to be a "Knight in Shining Armor", get it " ?)


----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 28, 2006)

Great news!
I have a Ripoffs CO-47FL to hold my Charge Ti, 3 trays of bits, a 4" adjustable wrench and a Peak Mediterranean 2AA flashlight. Great to throw on my belt when the big jobs roll in. Now to check out their remaining line to hold my Gerber Combat Folder, knife sharpener and red/UV AA lights.


----------



## cbdudley (Dec 28, 2006)

This is really good to hear - I love their stuff! I hope the quality of their products does not go downhill.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 28, 2006)

Great news! My RipOff holster has been incredibly sturdy, far outlasting the OEM pouch that came with my QIII. The belt clip is exceptionally aggressive also and has never fallen off my belt despite repeated impacts. It's good to see that the quality of this product will be maintained!


----------



## cy (Dec 28, 2006)

great news! 

ripoff holsters are some of the finest products at any price. 
in spite of always being very reasonably priced.


----------



## Ken 222 (Dec 28, 2006)

_....... we would appreciate your input on the models which best fit your particular needs. This will help us in our selection for production. As we get caught up on demand for the best selling items in the Ripoffs® line, we will begin to expand production until the full line is again available.

Please feel free to contact me or my assistant, Mary Schmitt, anytime with orders or to let us know how the Ripoffs® Division of U.S. Armor Corporation can help you.

Sincerely,

Greg Stern
General Manager
Pennsylvania Divisions of U.S. Armor Corporation_



I couldn't find the contact info for the PA division on the US Armor web site. I put it here so we can tell them what we want.

Ken


Ripoffs® Brand Products
a division of U.S. ARMOR CORPORATION
1048 New Holland Avenue
Lancaster, PA 17601
Phone (717) 295-6804 Fax (717) 295-6801[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]
e-mail: [email protected][/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]
[/font]


----------

